# TractorForum Gas Card Giveaway - Open To All



## kau

For awhile I have wanted to do a giveaway on TractorForum to raise awareness of a civic project I have been working on. With fuel prices on the rise fast I thought what better then something we all need, fuel!

*This giveaway is open to everyone regardless of your member status or join date.*








*Prizes*

*1st Place*

$250 Gas Card

*2nd Place*

$100 Gas Card

*3rd Place *

$50 Gas Card

Gas gift certificates will come in the form a pre-loaded card that can be used at all major fuel retailers, no purchase or registry required.

*How To Enter*

1. Register at CityProfile.com.
2. Post at least 5 posts in the City/State forums. Threads AND replies count as posts.
3. Once you have reached at least 5 posts at CityProfile, reply to this thread with your CityProfile username to be entered into the drawing.

*Increase Your Chances*

After you have entered by completing the above, you can enter your name additional times to the giveaway through referrals.

For every referral you bring to CityProfile.com we will enter your name again into the drawing. Example: If you refer 5 people to CityProfile.com, your name will be entered 6 times in the drawing, 5 for the referral and 1 for the 5 posts.

Referrals are accomplished by a person listing your CityProfile.com user name when they register to CityProfile.com. You can also invite people (http://www.cityprofile.com/forum/profile.php?do=invitation). You can view how many referrals you have in your CityProfile.com member profile.

*Drawing*

The contest will close on February 28th, 2011, so you must reply to this thread by then with your CityProfile.com user name. We will then take all the entries from this thread, plus include additional entries from referrals.

The live drawing will take place on the afternoon of March 1st, 2011.

The winner's CityProfile user name will be posted into this thread. The winner has 24 hours from the time the user name is posted to contact me via private message with their address to claim prize. If winner fails to do so within 24 hours a new winner will be drawn the following day. The same rules will apply until a selected winner claims the prize within 24 hour time period.

*Good luck!*


Rules/Regulations: Giveaway rules and details are subject to change. Contest void where prohibited.


----------



## RebelYell

*CityProfile*

5 posts done...CityProfile name is same as here...
*RebelYell*
(bring on the motion lotion)


----------



## ben2go

ben2go is city profile user name as well

I got 63 posts but I have been on cityprofile awhile.


----------



## Texas TRex

7 replies for the TXTREX. I like that website, so the ad worked....I'll be posting on there for the Dallas,Tx area. Now, if you would send me my gas card, that would be gravy  Thanks, TractorForum, and look for more from us in 2011 !!


----------



## Ken N Tx

5 Done...KenNTx


----------



## jeremy1

5 posts are done.. jeremy1 and ceilingfans


----------



## Dugout

Got in my 5! Thanks Kau, I hope I win.


----------



## odic

I got 5 or six in there.... Profile ID is same as here: "odic"


----------



## wacho4

Done. have several posts. wacho4 name there as well


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Multiple posts and resident for several weeks now. My user name there is "Music in a bottle" Great site by the way and It's well on its way to becoming a great success for you KAU!


----------



## jason.p

Nice idea, but don't think it will help much over here in UK. Diesel is now over £1.30 (2$) per litre


----------



## ben2go

It's over $4 here.I don't know how that compares.


----------



## RoadRash

*Gas Giveaway*

I have posted to citydata and wish to enter the gas card giveaway.

WhipLash is my Citydata user name
RoadRash is my tractor forum user name


----------



## Wayne195

5 Posts' done! My username on City Profile is *Wayne195*.


----------



## crazyhorse

Got my 5 post in . Good luck to me. (I hope).


----------



## jeremy1

i hope i lose!


----------



## GTcollector

ben2go said:


> It's over $4 here.I don't know how that compares.


almost 4 liters per gallon translates to 16.00 per gallon for diesel OUCH, I'd walk.


----------



## Kevin Beitz

Kevin Beitz... Got my 5 post in plus some....


----------



## tinkerin

Fabulous sister site. Glad it's moderated and won't go down in the morass with CL!

Same handle there as here: Tinkerin

Wishing you much success with all your endeavors.


----------



## teg

Done.... and threw a bone (referral) to RebelYell... since he was the first one to post :smiles: (wow, that's a lotta icons)


----------



## Ken N Tx

I have 6 referrals...KenNTx....edro:


----------



## DrBailey

5 done here I think


----------



## bontai Joe

got my five in as bontaijoe


----------



## SonnyT

SonnyT is name at CityProfile. More than 5 posts.Bye


----------



## Jim_WV

Got 7 posts at city profile.
User Name Jim_WV 
:usa:


----------



## BlindRef

Got my post in. BlindRef username at city profile.


----------



## wga22

thank you!


----------



## Ingersoll444

Over 5 at CP.. I go by the name S1120 over there.


----------



## bontai Joe

Opps! I misspelled my name over there, it's bontiaJoe, but I did get my 5 posts in.


----------



## wjjones

CityProfile name is same as here on TF, and it is a great partner site Thankyou Kau.....


----------



## kitz

Got my 5 in also with same user name sign me up thanks


----------



## memmurphy

Five plus posts complete. User Mark-Ohio


----------



## Hangtastic

got my 5 in as Hangtastic


----------



## FredvegasFarmer

FarmerRyan on cityprofile.com


----------



## jmdem1

*6 entries*

red9280 Thanks!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> I have 6 referrals...KenNTx....edro:


Update...18 referrals
270 posts.


----------



## Fordfarm

I'm in with my first 5.
Someone needs to tie a rope around that Ken guy.....


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fordfarm said:


> I'm in with my first 5.
> Someone needs to tie a rope around that Ken guy.....


Its nice to have friends....edro:


----------



## wjjones

I hope to have atleast 3.


----------



## spek

5 posts here....enter me in please.


----------



## countrylady

Got my five done as "countrylady" 

Hoping for some gasoline!


----------



## Ken N Tx

countrylady said:


> Got my five done as "countrylady"
> 
> Hoping for some gasoline!


Bye welcome

I saw your posts, don't be a stranger to CityProfile..


----------



## jeremy1

who won the prize?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

jeremy1 said:


> who won the prize?


Make that prizes and I was in the shower the other day, wondering that very same thing! Well, we now know it wasn't me or Jeremy!


----------



## kau

Live drawing at 3/PM Central

TractorForum Gas Card Giveaway! on USTREAM: This is the TractorForum Gas Card giveaway for 3/02/2011..


----------



## kau

The winners are

$250 Jim_WV
$100 GTCollector
$50 RebelYell

You have 24 hours to private message me in order to claim your prize.

Thanks for everyone who participated!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

...........And congratulations to you winners and to everyone who participated!


----------

